# August 2021



## brenson (May 17, 2013)

So i had to ask is everybody having zero luck with finding chants or is it just my area. Oysters are going nuts but nothing else.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Kind of a bust for chants for me this year, but I also wasn't able to hit it as hard as I'd like this july/august due to work/life. Oysters, chickens, and reishi have been bountiful the last couple weeks though.

From the folks I've talked to its been kind of a feast or famine situation regarding cantherellus and craterellus this year, trending towards famine — much like the morel season (I actually found one, lone, very old and gross craterellus sp. Just yesterday). I guess it was a good year for lobster locally as they're apparently more drought resistant, and those who got out and hit it hard found chants/hedgehogs early in the season. 

I'm hoping the recent rains provide us with a bountiful grifola season. Have yet to see one myself, but my buddy has a couple in his yard. Haven't seen any hericium yet either.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Found some hericium coralloides a few hours after my previous post lol. Found about five, and this was the nicest. Dakota County.


----------

